# Yikes! E39 M5 Touring



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Well, almost!

See here

:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:

Patrick


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Wow! Gimme gimme gimme! :thumbup: 

I wonder what the total tab was...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

"One BILLION Dollars."

Or close to it.  

I think that I will just have to settle for the M wheel.

Patrick


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

That is one bad ass grocery getter :yikes:

not to hijack or anything, but what do you think of the tri-color splash in the airdam of this pic? I think its a nice, subtle touch but i dont think i would do that. :dunno:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

///Mathew said:


> *That is one bad ass grocery getter :yikes:
> 
> not to hijack or anything, but what do you think of the tri-color splash in the airdam of this pic? I think its a nice, subtle touch but i dont think i would do that. :dunno:
> 
> ...


Nice hijack! It even happens in the 5er forum! 

I think that it is subtle; are you going to hijack this avatar as well? :eeps:

Patrick


----------

